# 1966 Hood insert modification



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

So I would like to have my '66 hood functional (and for the mean look it gives) and I want to cut open the "nostrils" in the insert. Anyone know the best way to go about doing this? Drill and a die grinder.. A drill, die grinder and lot of patience is all ive come up with...


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

you can buy a reproduction ram air insert from ames . it will have to be painted, but if your hood is original it wont fit that good.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

If you take a grinder and 4.5" metal cut off wheel you can grind out the fake slots from the back leaving the rails, will leave it functional yet not like a gaping mouth. Thats how i am doing mine. Working on finding a small rotating actuator to put a butterfly type valve behind it in case i get caught in the rain. If you wanna cut it out drill holes at the corners and cut it hole to hole with a jigsaw and fine metal blade, use your die grinder to clean up the cuts.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've done about 4 of them the way Inst. described. Cut-off wheel on a grinder and you make passes along the back until the ribs are exposed. You leave the ribs in place. It's functional, and looks way cooler than a plain cut open scoop. Also keeps rocks and birds out. Very easy, takes about 5 minutes. You run the grinder perpendicular to the bars, not horizontal. That way, a minimal amount of material is removed and the bars are straight and beefy.


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree! Being a jeweler, I took mine to my shop and carefully used a grinding wheel to remove the back until the ribs showed through. I then took a fine toothed file to remove the material between the ribs. It looks great, and the guys who completely opened the scoops wish they had done it that way!! Good luck!!


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

BTW...how do I get my pic to show when I post??


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

go to your home page and add a link to the pic where it says signature. lets see a pic of the insert. The growing motor city contingent needs to meet up at the Dreamcruise this year, love to get some pics of all our cars lined up together


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jsgoatman said:


> BTW...how do I get my pic to show when I post??


Top tool bar where it starts out Home, Forums, Active topics, go to User CP, then on the left click Edit Signature. I have my pictures hosted at photobucket, so then I add the picture in the signature with the "img" tags.


----------

